# Rotella 5-40 Full Synthetic



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey gurus do you guys see any issues with using this oil in my old late 80's early 90's Yanmar ?? Its got the 38HP 4 cylinder in it. I got a few gallons given to me.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> Hey gurus do you guys see any issues with using this oil in my old late 80's early 90's Yanmar ?? Its got the 38HP 4 cylinder in it. I got a few gallons given to me.


Yanmar and the JD models like yours state 10W30 diesel. Of course those were spec'ed out a few decades back.

Looking at the details of this oil, I would be inclined to use it as a winter oil. The xxW40 holds heat a little longer in the engine. And for our winter uses, 5W30 is ideal. Thus, I would say for winter use, go for it. 
5W-40 Synthetic Diesel Oil | Shell Rotella® T6 Full Synthetic | Shell ROTELLA®

And as an FYI, diesel oil is getting super hard to come by lately! You are blessed to get that even now!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, it will work fine IMO.
Thats what I ran in my 1978 John Deere 850 with a Yanmar.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It's very good oil to use year round.


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

The viscosity spread with synthetics is much more forgiving than conventional oils, that stuff will work fine for average winters and summers.
The main issue with synthetics and older engines is that they are so much more fluid that if an older engine has _any_ leaks, the synth will find it and make it worse.
If your motor leaks, keep an eye on it and be prepared to replace seals/gaskets.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

beauregaardhooligan said:


> The viscosity spread with synthetics is much more forgiving than conventional oils, that stuff will work fine for average winters and summers.
> The main issue with synthetics and older engines is that they are so much more fluid that if an older engine has _any_ leaks, the synth will find it and make it worse.
> If your motor leaks, keep an eye on it and be prepared to replace seals/gaskets.



I hope thats not the case


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> I hope thats not the case


Its 5W40, so the leaks would be less of a chance. If it was 5W20, it would be much higher. My daily driver took 5W20. I switched to synthetic and yes, I found the leaks. Swapped over to 5W30 synthetic and the leaking stopped. And as a safe measure, the vehicle took 5 quarts with filter. I did 4 quarts synthetic and 1 quart dino. Its been just fine since. 

Dino oil molecule size is very random vs synthetic being more consistent and aligned. There are all kinds of oil talk on Bob Is The Oil Guy site. It gets very deep over there. Some are gurus with straight up facts and others are just opinions.

For my uses, dino in Spring-Summer-Fall and synthetic in the Winter. In 2020 with remote work-from-home, I put less than 6K miles and the synthetic was in there for a whole year. Still looked fresh coming out the next Spring in 2021.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DK35vince said:


> Yes, it will work fine IMO.
> Thats what I ran in my 1978 John Deere 850 with a Yanmar.


Actually your JD850 was 100% all Yanmar in JD green paint. It was made in the Yanmar factory in Japan. 
The JD850 is really a YM2500. See below. And now you know the rest of the story, good day! -Paul Harvey


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Its 5W40, so the leaks would be less of a chance. If it was 5W20, it would be much higher. My daily driver took 5W20. I switched to synthetic and yes, I found the leaks. Swapped over to 5W30 synthetic and the leaking stopped. And as a safe measure, the vehicle took 5 quarts with filter. I did 4 quarts synthetic and 1 quart dino. Its been just fine since.
> 
> Dino oil molecule size is very random vs synthetic being more consistent and aligned. There are all kinds of oil talk on Bob Is The Oil Guy site. It gets very deep over there. Some are gurus with straight up facts and others are just opinions.
> 
> For my uses, dino in Spring-Summer-Fall and synthetic in the Winter. In 2020 with remote work-from-home, I put less than 6K miles and the synthetic was in there for a whole year. Still looked fresh coming out the next Spring in 2021.



Funny thing is I was a Harley Mechanic for a time and have always built and worked on motorcycles. Which are much easier to work on then these tractors by the way. lol. 
With that said when Harley came out with their synthetic oil and people started switching they all leaked like crazy. I resealed so many dang Harleys that first year it was insane.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Actually your JD850 was 100% all Yanmar in JD green paint. It was made in the Yanmar factory in Japan.
> The JD850 is really a YM2500. See below. And now you know the rest of the story, good day! -Paul Harvey
> 
> View attachment 80922
> ...


One of these days I'll figure out which JD my tractor shares most if its parts with. Would definitely make finding 3 point hydraulic parts a lot easier.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> One of these days I'll figure out which JD my tractor shares most if its parts with. Would definitely make finding 3 point hydraulic parts a lot easier.


Yanmar made plenty of their systems plug-n-play between machines. Some people have take two different models, split the machines in half and bolt the tow different models together and away they went. Now, some things do have to be considered to do that, like how is the tractor suction line routed and the bell housing profile for the clutch. And within a 10 year production window. Most of the Yanmar Parts manuals don't have dimensions, but matching up the assembly part numbers tells you if its a sure thing to do swaps like this. 

The YM4500 is a want to bee Deere, but never made the cut. The YM5000 sure did as it's related to the JD1250, 1450 & 1650 machines. The last two are the YM6000 and YM7000. There are RARE mentions on the internet of a YM5010. I've not seen it in official documentation, but there are glimpses of it on the web. IF it's like the YMxx10 models, it would have the plastic dash, multi-pto gauge, PowerShift and the multi-select PTO option. 

The YMx000 machines are a pre cursor to the F & FX machine era. These are more like crossing over. The Hp is 50, 60 and 70. The highest Yanmar made in the CUT classification. Only the AF Series other then the YM broke the 60Hp and above limit. The AF hits 90Hp. Its a beast of a machine. And yes, paint it green and its a Deere.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Yanmar made plenty of their systems plug-n-play between machines. Some people have take two different models, split the machines in half and bolt the tow different models together and away they went. Now, some things do have to be considered to do that, like how is the tractor suction line routed and the bell housing profile for the clutch. And within a 10 year production window. Most of the Yanmar Parts manuals don't have dimensions, but matching up the assembly part numbers tells you if its a sure thing to do swaps like this.
> 
> The YM4500 is a want to bee Deere, but never made the cut. The YM5000 sure did as it's related to the JD1250, 1450 & 1650 machines. The last two are the YM6000 and YM7000. There are RARE mentions on the internet of a YM5010. I've not seen it in official documentation, but there are glimpses of it on the web. IF it's like the YMxx10 models, it would have the plastic dash, multi-pto gauge, PowerShift and the multi-select PTO option.
> 
> The YMx000 machines are a pre cursor to the F & FX machine era. These are more like crossing over. The Hp is 50, 60 and 70. The highest Yanmar made in the CUT classification. Only the AF Series other then the YM broke the 60Hp and above limit. The AF hits 90Hp. Its a beast of a machine. And yes, paint it green and its a Deere.



I love that you share all this knowledge with us !! Thank you !! 
I know there is a JD that is really close to mine I came across one that was almost identical to my rear axel/Drive/3point set up and I lost it when my last computer crashed. I had it saved for the Drawbar I was going to purchase. Then it dawned on me that I could probably use the same model info for the hydraulic seals on my 3point that still bleed down a little while using it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> I love that you share all this knowledge with us !! Thank you !!
> I know there is a JD that is really close to mine I came across one that was almost identical to my rear axel/Drive/3point set up and I lost it when my last computer crashed. I had it saved for the Drawbar I was going to purchase. Then it dawned on me that I could probably use the same model info for the hydraulic seals on my 3point that still bleed down a little while using it.


Here's the two split machines made into one good one. And the left overs as spare parts like brakes, wheels, etc.









Some engine swap pics YM2210/YM2000


New guy here from Georgia. Just thought I would share some pictures of my recent engine swap. Front end: YM2000 Rear end: YM2210 The 2210 was newly refurbished but, through a series of unfortunate events, had serious engine issues (long.... stupid stupid story). She was non-operational when I...




www.tractorbynet.com





Oddly, the guy was a one thread poster over there. For what he posted we gleaned a bunch of info. Caused a few of us to reference more of the Yanmar Parts Manuals for machines on the same size frame and within 10Hp as a consideration. 

One could split a YM2500 and a JD850. Those I do know will bolt together because the main difference is the green paint. I would also 'assume' the YM3000 and YM3000R can also bolt right up to a JD850 and/or JD950 with the different engine because the housing are the same p/n's. Doing something like this would indeed make a true YanDeere machine. 









It's now open YanDeere season


Has anyone ever gone YanDeere hunting? It's a hunting sport that very few ever try. It takes skills to spot one, maybe two in a season. I had to call my best buddies, Lighten McQueen and Mater to hep last season. So, while tip towing thru the fields and pastures, I can across a...




www.tractorforum.com


----------

